# Ratio of essential oil(s) to carrier oil(s)



## thenaturalway (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm working on creating new blends for my products, but need a little information about the ratio of essential oils to carrier oils.

Does it depend on what type of product you are trying to make or is there a "standard" ratio? I don't want to add too much eo nor too little.  I am working on bubble baths and shower gels right now.

One site I read said one drop of eo to every 2-3 teaspoons of carrier oil.  

Any advice?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 30, 2008)

if you are making aromatherapy oils for massage you would use 1-3% eo to carrier oil.  

for baths, NO MORE THAN 20 (can use less than 20) drops eo per bath. so if you are telling folks to add 1 oz bubble bath and you have an 8 oz bottle you'd have 160 drops or less in the bottle.  and keep in mind that for most people the more the merrier so if you tell them to use 1 oz they'll use 2 oz....  :roll:  so maybe keep it to 10 or less per bath. it depends on the oils you are using too, some have more POW than others.   

just make sure the eos are safe for use in the bath too.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 7, 2008)

Also...  stay away from especially irritating oils for a bubble bath (like citrus)

Check out this link http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html  it's really good, I use it all the time.


----------



## kamalicollection (Jul 30, 2008)

You defiantly   want to be careful with those eo's. You dont want to put a equal  amount or more eo than carrier oils. You might want to look up some recipes for that. When I first started using eo I had to make up recipes. Then test them on myself. Just to make sure I didnt put to much. I will say that takes alot of time to get it right. Versus having a recipe to tell you what to do.


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have to use EOs with a carrier oil? Esp with a base product? Isn't that carrier enough.... For example, if you make a bubble bath and the it says to use .5% EO per pound, do you have to add it to a carrier first (and if so, how to you figure the %?) or can you add the EO directly to the Bubble bath base?


----------



## kamalicollection (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are adding the eo to a base then that is enough. You dont have to add it to oils then add it to something else. The thing you have to be careful about is the percentage of eo you use.


----------

